# Ammo Sense of Reality



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just saw an add on ableammo.com for case, 1000 rounds, of 9mm for $250 with about $27 in shipping charges. Seeing 50 rounds of 45 Federal at Wally World for $21.99 again and the 100 round Winchester at $39.99. It's not what it should be, 22 LR is still silly at .07-.10 a round, but it looks like things are getting better?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We were at Gander Mtn yesterday and they were still asking .55 - .60 cents per round for 5.56x45. But I did buy some online for around .36 cents each in a 1000 count package. It seems to be all over the map on prices right now. But you are right, it does seem to be returning to some sense of sanity.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

on sat im getting 1650 of .22, 1450 of 40 and 600 of .556 also 500 of nine for 300 bux. distress sale. ill take it!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> on sat im getting 1650 of .22, 1450 of 40 and 600 of .556 also 500 of nine for 300 bux. distress sale. ill take it!


That is not a distress sale; that is a deranged sale! Who did you have to kill to get that kind of deal?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My a god that's a fire sale



shotlady said:


> on sat im getting 1650 of .22, 1450 of 40 and 600 of .556 also 500 of nine for 300 bux. distress sale. ill take it!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I just picked up 6000 pieces of once fired brass (1/2 of each .223 and .308 fully processed) for 1450 (tax and shipping). Now I need to pick up about 12,000 bullets and 48 pounds of powder to load them up.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I consolidated calibers recently and got rid of anything that wasn't 9mm or .45acp. Now I have just been buying stuff in those calibers. I have 3 rifle calibers. Locally I am buying new brass 9mm at $13.00 per 50 and .45 is running right around $19.00 per 50. Zero .22lr in my neck of the woods. Don't need it anyway.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Gander Mountain ammo prices suck always have.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Box or 100 9mm 115 gr Name brand running 25.00 to 39.00 before tax here


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Little more than half a penny a round? Maybe my math is bad. Or read the round count wrong? I'd do that till I went broke!  Maybe Cali isn't so bad after all!


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> on sat im getting 1650 of .22, 1450 of 40 and 600 of .556 also 500 of nine for 300 bux. distress sale. ill take it!


STOP THIEF!

Next thing you know the ATF will be knocking on your door for buying 4000 + rounds and it will hit headline news "ATF raided the home of an LA woman and discovered over 4000 rounds of bullets. We latter discover this woman is a frequent poster on a popular prepper forum. Details on the evening news". All kidding aside, I do hear news reports where they say something like that trying to make the home owner look evil.

Good find Shotlady. At that price I'd check it over to make sure it's not all corroded.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha! when the kids deploy- I'm always around to pay cash now. instead of playing games of selling it on the internet, they say a price i say yes or no. i redistribute to my friends at a great price and every one is well plsd with the ammo and price. so he. most of this batch is already pre sold. the last batch i picked up was sold before i even went and got it.


heh this is horrible- the building next to mine the guy killed his wife with an ax, shot the neighbor lady who came to help, then did suicide yesterday. heh. this is where im thinking out of the box. who has an ax in their los angeles apt? only a prepper. called the manager asked if they were preppers she said yes. slipped my number to her to give to the family for a no hassel cash offer on ammo (should they find some) when they go to clear out the unit. then i call or email friends and the sale is divied up every one gets ammo at a great price in my network.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

One family's loss is one Shot Lady's gain. We worked a suicide on a guy who had thousands upon thousands of rounds of impossible to get Chinese and Russian 7.62x39 and US 30 caliber surplus, many highly desirable milsurp weapons including M1 Garands, M1903 Springfields and the list went on and on. I could not ethically drop a hint to that family but man, someone cashed in! I also saw several WWII relics including Vermacht and Luftwaffe helmets along with a U.S. aviator's crush cap in great shape in a crackhouse. Life goes on.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

shotlady said:


> haha! when the kids deploy- I'm always around to pay cash now. instead of playing games of selling it on the internet, they say a price i say yes or no. i redistribute to my friends at a great price and every one is well plsd with the ammo and price. so he. most of this batch is already pre sold. the last batch i picked up was sold before i even went and got it.
> 
> heh this is horrible- the building next to mine the guy killed his wife with an ax, shot the neighbor lady who came to help, then did suicide yesterday. heh. this is where im thinking out of the box. who has an ax in their los angeles apt? only a prepper. called the manager asked if they were preppers she said yes. slipped my number to her to give to the family for a no hassel cash offer on ammo (should they find some) when they go to clear out the unit. then i call or email friends and the sale is divied up every one gets ammo at a great price in my network.


Cash talks, and bullshit walks. Better that it will be put to good use, by responsible gun owners.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> haha! when the kids deploy- I'm always around to pay cash now. instead of playing games of selling it on the internet, they say a price i say yes or no. i redistribute to my friends at a great price and every one is well plsd with the ammo and price. so he. most of this batch is already pre sold. the last batch i picked up was sold before i even went and got it.
> 
> heh this is horrible- the building next to mine the guy killed his wife with an ax, shot the neighbor lady who came to help, then did suicide yesterday. heh. this is where im thinking out of the box. who has an ax in their los angeles apt? only a prepper. called the manager asked if they were preppers she said yes. slipped my number to her to give to the family for a no hassel cash offer on ammo (should they find some) when they go to clear out the unit. then i call or email friends and the sale is divied up every one gets ammo at a great price in my network.


Shotlady -

With thinking like that, how is it that you are not some billionaire business mogul vying to buy the LA Clippers? That is good thinkin' there. If Mrs Inor and I did not hate CA so bad, we might consider moving there just to be part of your network.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

naw, its just a way to help people make things go away with out too much hassel. public service, really  have you ever had a whole buncha something you didn't know where to start getting rid of it from an estate. you wont generally just bump into people who want it here in los angeles. and my friends and I get a great deal!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At an average of $0.09 per round that is a good deal overall. I pay under $0.04 per round for 22LR but I paid $0.45 per round for .223 and 5.56 last month. I don't buy much ammo except for new guns and I haven't found .257 Roberts loaded ammo for under $30 for a box of twenty. Most of the once fired brass is going for over $0.50 per round. I may have 400 pcs of brass coming that I can get some use out of but it has all been fired more than once and probably a lot more but the guy is being honest with me and I will pay his asking price and maybe a tad more for his effort. I should then have all the brass I need for about the next three to five years with the exception of 22LR because of competition I am shooting a lot of it between and at matches. I don't know if I will be able to get enough to feel comfortable for a while but when it comes back I will replace the part of my stash that I have used for the last two years.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

shotlady said:


> haha! when the kids deploy- I'm always around to pay cash now. instead of playing games of selling it on the internet, they say a price i say yes or no. i redistribute to my friends at a great price and every one is well plsd with the ammo and price. so he. most of this batch is already pre sold. the last batch i picked up was sold before i even went and got it.
> 
> heh this is horrible- the building next to mine the guy killed his wife with an ax, shot the neighbor lady who came to help, then did suicide yesterday. heh. this is where im thinking out of the box. who has an ax in their los angeles apt? only a prepper. called the manager asked if they were preppers she said yes. slipped my number to her to give to the family for a no hassel cash offer on ammo (should they find some) when they go to clear out the unit. then i call or email friends and the sale is divied up every one gets ammo at a great price in my network.


You are freaking brilliant!!!


----------

